# ODU reef



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

i'm on my way to owning a kayak and was wondering if spades it made it out there? And if you can't catch them there where could you go on a kayak to catch them. thanks!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

stuck on shore said:


> i'm on my way to owning a kayak and was wondering if spades it made it out there? And if you can't catch them there where could you go on a kayak to catch them. thanks!


I know you can get them at the First Island.

Not sure about the ODU Wreck.

Or any other place close enough to get there by yak.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

gonna move this to the yak board to get better exposure.

It's funny I wuz just talkin to Jeff about yakkin to the odu reef. I don't yak, but it seems doable. For spadefish, look for a high point on the reef if there is one. Only fished it a few times on a boat for flat ones.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just paddle out to the light tower...no problem..

Skunk


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Only about a mile off the beach, very doable !! Launch from the public parking lot next to the Ship's Cabin resturant and you're on it in 20-30 min.


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

hahaha kayak marathon...im game if your game!




SkunkApe said:


> Just paddle out to the light tower...no problem..
> 
> Skunk


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Let's see, 16 mile paddle one way making about 5 miles an hour that makes for a long paddle back after a day of fishing.......

Let us know how it goes, best of luck,

Tim


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

seeknfin said:


> Let's see, 16 mile paddle one way making about 5 miles an hour that makes for a long paddle back after a day of fishing.......
> 
> Let us know how it goes, best of luck,
> 
> Tim


It's actually been done (kinda'). JimmyJimmy did it last year, but he got a ride back from a motorized vessel. He's a cheater at every sport...

Skunk


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

id like to see someone paddle 5 miles and hour steady for 16 miles, average according to my gps is 3 maybe 4 with current but not steady


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

where is the odu reef i have heard of it the last couple year.A guy i know went last week and got 20 in. flatty and a tog but laughs at me when i ask him where it is.He said go look for i


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

here you go: http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/vsrfdf/eoceanview_reef.shtm


----------

